# Nets interested in Reggie



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Friday, July 25, 2003
> 
> BY BRAD PARKS
> Star-Ledger Staff
> ...


I got it from the Nets board if you want to see what they say.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

There is no way Walsh lets this happen, Reggie is about 95% sure to stay.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

NJ needs a shooter of Reggie's caliber BADLY. They won't get him, but if they somehow got a dead-eye long-range marksmen they'd be seriously dangerous.


----------



## bballvideo (Jun 18, 2003)

> NJ needs a shooter of Reggie's caliber BADLY. They won't get him, but if they somehow got a dead-eye long-range marksmen they'd be seriously dangerous.


I hear James Jones fits that description.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

why would the nets want Reggie? He's washed up at this point in his career. As a pacer he still has some relevence. But I can't see what he would bring to another team at this point.

Is it so much to ask that he retire a pacer, after all these years?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> why would the nets want Reggie? He's washed up at this point in his career. As a pacer he still has some relevence. But I can't see what he would bring to another team at this point.
> 
> Is it so much to ask that he retire a pacer, after all these years?


I see what you mean, any place else he would just be another old guy.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I heard on ESPN that a source close to Marc Stein told him that Reggie said money isn't a factor and that he's "very happy in Indiana". 

Then Stein said Reggie Miller will re-sign with the Pacers with-in a few days.

Keep dreaming NJ.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

On the ESPN Insider it says this about Reggie Miller:

"Outlook: It's hard to fathom a situation where the Pacers don't re-sign Miller. Then again, Karl Malone and Gary Payton bolted for less money and a chance to win a ring; would Miller do the same?" 

and it said that these teams are trying to get him: Pacers, Spurs, Nets, Lakers

so I think that if he wants a ring he might go with Fakers, Spurs (I don't think that they'll spend anymore money (KG)), or NETS. 
If he wants to finish his career as a Pacer than he stays in INDIANA.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I'm so sure that Reggie is gonna stay that I would be willing to make a wager on it with anybody weho thinks different.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Reggie needs to end his career in Indiana.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Definatley


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Definatley


 What???


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Reggie needs to end his career in Indiana.



Definately ^^^^^^^^^ :stupid:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Definately ^^^^^^^^^ :stupid:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: No you are stupid. It's *Definitely* :laugh:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

What are you my goddamn language teacher? It's 5 oclock in the morning in the middle of my vacation. Don't make a big deal about spelling, dip****.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> What???



What the **** were you confused about? I was backing up your point.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I was confused about what you typed in. *"Definatley"* I never heard of this word.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Get a life. Try sounding it out. I'm not gonna spell every word 100 percent right. I have other things to live for other than correcting other people.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

But I'm saying you called me stupid and yo *** can't even spell.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Oh look you spelled _your_ wrong. And also you were confused before I even called you anything because "You didn't know what the word 'definatley' meant" Sound it out biatch.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Stop masking cursing. Go and read the guidelines you (I don't want to waste my time thinking of a word that the defines your intelligence, or lack there of).

The fact remains that you can't spell.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Stop masking cursing. Go and read the guidelines you (I don't want to waste my time thinking of a word that the defines your intelligence, or lack there of).
> 
> The fact remains that you can't spell.


Oh so now you want to play moderator! Why don't you just be yourself, which is a loser with no life who has to correct other people to make himself feel important.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh so now you want to play moderator! Why don't you just be yourself, which is a loser with no life who has to correct other people to make himself feel important.


1/4 of that is true you figure it out. I correct other people to make them feel less important.

And it should be "TRL" not "TLR".
Don't say that's what you wanted your name to be.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

My name used to be The Lone Ranger. Ask any Pacer fan in here. 

Oh and my feelings are so hurt because I spelled one word wrong in this whole thread.  Ya got me there Punk. Grow up. Your probly like 12 years old and have no friends so you get on the internet and correct people. When your teacher asks you what you did this summer when you go back to second grade you can tell her "I told a guy how to spell a word that he already knew how to spell." And all the other little second graders who think you are a loser are going to be saying stuff like "Yeah I went to Florida" That's right. I know your whole story.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

LOL. I was just fluckin with you but you got offended like a little _____. But the funny thing was is that you called me stupid and spelled the word wrong again.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> My name used to be The Lone Ranger. Ask any Pacer fan in here.
> 
> Oh and my feelings are so hurt because I spelled one word wrong in this whole thread.  Ya got me there Punk. Grow up. Your probly like 12 years old and have no friends so you get on the internet and correct people. When your teacher asks you what you did this summer when you go back to second grade you can tell her "I told a guy how to spell a word that he already knew how to spell." And all the other little second graders who think you are a loser are going to be saying stuff like "Yeah I went to Florida" That's right. I know your whole story.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

BTW, how did you changed your nickname?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Are you a grown man?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...



I PM'd Ron and asked him to change it for me.




> Are you a grown man?


I'm 19. I wouldn't say I've totally matured physically, but yes I am a legual adult.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

:laugh: You got offended like a female, I thought you were on your period or something.

Nephew, I'm 15 and let me give you some sound advice, "Don't take BS statements seriously"

I never do, that's why I was laughing at you the whole time.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> :laugh: You got offended like a female, I thought you were on your period or something.
> 
> Nephew, I'm 15 and let me give you some sound advice, "Don't take BS statements seriously"
> ...


The thing is, BS statements is all you make so I guess I can't take you seriously. Oh wait, I don't.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Stop trying to say what I'm saying nephew. You trying too hard to re-enact something that is pure.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Stop trying to say what I'm saying nephew. You trying too hard to re-enact something that is pure.



Meanwhile, back on earth.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> Stop trying to say what I'm saying nephew. You trying too hard to re-enact something that is pure.



If I understood what you just said I would reply.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

You confused again Nephew?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Nice double post "uncle"


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

:laugh: This is hilarious.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey TLR and Bunk, if your going to attack each other do it through PM's! This is your last warning, no more back and forth post fights, OK?

BTW, I don't think the Nets can get Reggie, why would he ditch the Pacers to a team where he may get to the finals, but he wont win?


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I'm sorry Tic, the SOB was really pissin me off. He was following me into every topic. I didn't want to back down from him. But it has probly made the board look kinda bad with all of the closed threads. Sorry guys.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

Does he have a crush on you or what? Maybe he think your nick is TRL and that you're Carson Daly? Who knows!
The Nets alreadyhave their poor mans Reggie Miller, Kerry Kittles, so I dont know why they'd go after Reggie unless Alonzo requested that they sign another washed up hasbeen so he wouldn't look so bad.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!
> I dont know why they'd go after Reggie unless Alonzo requested that they sign another washed up hasbeen so he wouldn't look so bad.


lol...that's pretty cold to Reggie. 

I think he should stay in Indiana and retire as a Pacer...:yes:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Yeah Reggie still has game left. His game was never on quickness or anything like that, it was just about coming off of screens and hitting dead eye threes. He can still do that.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Yeah Reggie still has game left. His game was never on quickness or anything like that, it was just about coming off of screens and hitting dead eye threes. He can still do that.


Yeah...besides, the Pacers offense doesn't really run through Reggie anymore, you got JO...I'm sure even if Reggie's shooting fails him, (even he) could still pass the rock to JO in the post...


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah...besides, the Pacers offense doesn't really run through Reggie anymore, you got JO...I'm sure even if Reggie's shooting fails him, (even he) could still pass the rock to JO in the post...


I just hope Reggie is still Mr. Clutch in the 4th, we really need that sometimes.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I just hope Reggie is still Mr. Clutch in the 4th, we really need that sometimes.


Mr. Clutch...:yes:

btw - If Reggie gets resigned, would you want him to start....or would you prefer him off the bench ?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> Mr. Clutch...:yes:
> ...


Off the Bench, definetly.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Off the Bench, definetly.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking....Artest starting, with Reggie coming off the bench would be good.

The starting lineup...?

Tinsley
Artest
Harrington
O'Neal
Pollard

:yes:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> why would the nets want Reggie? He's washed up at this point in his career. As a pacer he still has some relevence. But I can't see what he would bring to another team at this point.
> 
> Is it so much to ask that he retire a pacer, after all these years?


He wash injured pretty much the whole season last year. I think he has recovered no though.


----------

